# Sangria



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone enjoy making homemade sangrias? Any secrets you've discovered - the best wine to use, particular fruits, etc.?

Made one recently with champagne + a white I didn't love on its own (probably Spanish something), plus cantaloupe, mango, strawberries, can't recall what else. It's hard to make a bad one though.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Hyacinth said:


> Does anyone enjoy making homemade sangrias? Any secrets you've discovered - the best wine to use, particular fruits, etc.?.


My family recipe from Madrid:

1 apple
1 pear
1 orange
1 lemon
1 cup sugar
1 can orange soda*
1 can lemon soda*
2 bottles cheap Spanish red
1 bottle cheap Spanish white
2 shots Cointreau 
2 shots brandy
1 shot red vermouth

1. Cut fruit bite size & toss in sugar... Once sugar has "melted" (liquified) combine rest of ingredients & refrigerate overnight... Serve over ice

* try to use pellagrino sodas, they are worth the extra $...


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

Oooh, thanks for posting!


----------



## Gabriel Syme (Aug 20, 2012)

1 bottle of the cheapest red wine I can find
2 cans club soda
an orange
A lemon or lime
Whatever other fruit I have on hand and think will taste good
two tablespoons sugar
A splash of brandy, if available

That's the perfect sangria, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds good also; thanks!


----------



## racebannon (Aug 17, 2014)

Microwave the fruits for 15 seconds. Then roll them on a hard surface before squeezing to get all the juice.


----------

